# Help Identify Train



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I have had trains since a little guy, but have recently inherited (Don't ask) five G-scale locomotives and a bunch of HO scale stuff.

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind helping me identify some of it. I know just enough to be dangerous about the HO stuff, and next to nothing about the larger engines.


The first one has "MTH" marked underneath. The Tender shows "New York Central 5405". It also has an electrical plug in the back of the engine and a connecting cord in the front of the tender.

Any ideas what this is?


Thanks in advance for any help.


Try these links for photos:



  http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train14.jpg


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train8.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train10.jpg


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train18.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train15.jpg


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train9.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train13.jpg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you could send pictures it would be a great help! There are hundreds of "G" engines out there in at least 5 different scales. If you can't do the pictures, are there boxes with stock numbers?

Even giving us the wheel arrangement would be of some help. The MTH is 1:32 scale. 


Help us to help you!

Chuck N


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like an MTH unit. 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200422567


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It sounds like an MTH New York Central 4-6-4 steam locomotive, a nice unit.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey chuck.

Thanks for taking the time to help. I just sent you "links" for photos and put "links" in my original posts.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Curmudgeon,

thanks for helping.

That could be it. Does it have some type of sound effects system?


Any idea of the age?

I don't have any boxes with it, but supposedly it has never been run - it was on display for quite a while.


Just trying to understand what it is.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Thank you for helping.

Any other details?


I put "links" for photos in my original posts. 

It looks like an awesome engine and is very heavy.


I was wondering about any sound effects board that it may have on board...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's an mth hudson it should have sound effects built in. To get the full benefit of the sound effects, though, you need to get MTH's control system, which lets you trigger the bell and whistle etc.

Those are great!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

tried to activate links, didnt open sorry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tinman on 12/16/2008 2:14 PM
Hi everybody!

I have had trains since a little guy, but have recently inherited (Don't ask) five G-scale locomotives and a bunch of HO scale stuff.

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind helping me identify some of it. I know just enough to be dangerous about the HO stuff, and next to nothing about the larger engines.


The first one has "MTH" marked underneath. The Tender shows "New York Central 5405". It also has an electrical plug in the back of the engine and a connecting cord in the front of the tender.

Any ideas what this is?


Thanks in advance for any help.


Try these links for photos:

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train14.jpg



http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train8.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train10.jpg


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train18.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train15.jpg


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train9.jpg

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train13.jpg













Copy and paste links into another local browser window, not working because request is comimg from MLS server.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

These are big pics - don't know why the links don't work. As Steve says, if you copy and paste into your browser addres bar they work fine.

Tinman - I 'saved' train14 and converted it to 640 x 210. Here it is:

http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/train10.jpg









And here's a link to the large version - your train14 with the top and bottom cropped: *Tinman's Original Photo of MTH NYC Hudson*


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Tinman 

It was announced in 2001 but really came out in 2003. 
Its one of the first of MTH's G engines. 
The early ones had some front attachment problems...DO NOT PICK IT UP ONLY FROM THE TOP FRONT!!!! 
......short story..... 
Pick it up from the bottom (WHEELS). 
It has GREAT sound system (ProtoSound2) but requires TIU/REMOTE to fully use these features. 
Running on DC it makes LOTS of good sounds...Its also a good stump puller.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

lownote,

thanks a lot for the information and taking the time to help.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

vsmith,

sorry about the links (or lack thereof), I'll get better


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey SteveC,
sorry, I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Pete,
thanks for the help. 640 x 210.... got it!

Your photo looks better then mine anyway!


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi N1CW,

"DO NOT PICK IT UP ONLY FROM THE TOP FRONT!!!!" Got it!


Interesting about the ProtoSound2 - will have to look up some info on it.

Sounds like a good engine.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tinman on 12/16/2008 9:02 PM
Hey SteveC,
sorry, I'll figure it out eventually... 


Tinman

It's nothing that you did or didn't do, it has to do with the way the server where the image files are hosted is setup and configured. It's done that way to protect it from excessive bandwidth usage.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*TINMAN*

*Here is a link to MTH's G gauge search engine for your QUEST.*

*MTH's G stuff*

*Enter the cab number and SEARCH - off you go to the info you seek....enjoy... 

*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya and it really smokes also. Later RJD


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

N1CW
Thank you for the Link.

Just what I was looking for...


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 12/16/2008 9:50 PM

"It's nothing that you did or didn't do, it has to do with the way the server where the image files are hosted is setup and configured. It's done that way to protect it from excessive bandwidth usage. "


Thanks for the info., Steve. I'll figure out some kind of "workaround". They are usually pretty good to deal with.

Thanks yet again for our help.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

"Ya and it really smokes also. Later RJD"

Cool... what's a train with out smoke?! 

Thank you!


----------

